# Yosemite cycling?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted this in the SoCal region also. I haven't been to Yosemite in many years. Anyways, will be heading there for several days in mid April. If the weather cooperates, wanted to bring my road bike there. But not sure what the road biking possibilities/options are there? Prefer riding on regular streets vs paths where walkers and hikers will be. Thanks!


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

I have ridden there twice some years ago. Good ride from Crane Flat up to Tioga Pass, but that early in the year and that road is likely still under snow. Only time I rode down in the valley was before sun up and it was really nice, nobody around, very quiet (that was the start of a long day riding back to the Bay Area). But in the dark you could not see anything of the scenery. Usually fairly heavy traffic there but it does not go very fast so a bike could keep up fairly well and no parking hassles. Have not been up there for a few years now.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

4Crawler said:


> I have ridden there twice some years ago. Good ride from Crane Flat up to Tioga Pass, but that early in the year and that road is likely still under snow. Only time I rode down in the valley was before sun up and it was really nice, nobody around, very quiet (that was the start of a long day riding back to the Bay Area). But in the dark you could not see anything of the scenery. Usually fairly heavy traffic there but it does not go very fast so a bike could keep up fairly well and no parking hassles. Have not been up there for a few years now.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

most likely Tioga will be closed. Maybe do crane flat to glacier point


----------



## JStrube (Dec 19, 2013)

Plus, plenty of challenges outside the park. Bear Valley Rd, Priest Grade, lots of opportunities. DO a Strava segment search, you will come up with plenty. Me, I'm just beginning, so haven't hit the tough ones yet, but I know they are there.


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm keeping an eye out for Tioga Pass: Tioga and Glacier Point Roads Opening & Closing Dates - Yosemite National Park (U.S. National Park Service)

Current snow pack as of April 1st is 33% (in comparison, 52% on April 1, 2013). Given the recent showers lately, it'll probably open late April at best.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

JStrube said:


> Plus, plenty of challenges outside the park. Bear Valley Rd, Priest Grade, lots of opportunities. DO a Strava segment search, you will come up with plenty. Me, I'm just beginning, so haven't hit the tough ones yet, but I know they are there.


Great. I was hoping for some good elevation....long climbs would be ideal. But again, not sure about road conditions as others have mentioned. We r there mid April. I haven't been to Yosemite for so many years that I forget what the temps are like in mid April. Assuming pretty chilly?


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Hwy. 120 may be partly open soon:
- Crane Flat to Olmsted Point hwy 120 ride no cars


----------



## JStrube (Dec 19, 2013)

Per that thread, it is open to cyclists, but only on weekends. Dang, I was thinking of heading up that day tomorrow! (Thursday) Would be a great ride.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Anyone know about 2015 conditions. Headed there Sunday. Any of Tioga Pass rideable? Thanks


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

You probably already checked this but NPS website says:

The Tioga Road is closed to all traffic. (The Tioga Road west of White Wolf is no longer open to bicycles because of road work seven days per week.)

Plowing began on the Tioga Road the week of April 13. There is no estimated opening date for the Tioga Road.

Hard to believe anything is covered with snow right now...


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks, Missed the part about the bikes.

Where exactly on the site does it post the bike information. The "alert" is shortened. When I click on it to read more, it just gives me an overview.

Ah found it. Under Plowing updates
Tioga and Glacier Point Roads Plowing Update - Yosemite National Park (U.S. National Park Service)


----------

